# Preisbrecher: Fliegenrute Scierra SST+



## efish (14. Oktober 2004)

+++  www.efishing.de  +++  Sonderangebote  +++  Fliegenfischen  +++ 

Hey Folks,
für alle Flugangler (und welche die es werden wollen) haben wir jetzt ein
wirkliches Knallerangebot. Es geht um die Fliegenrute Scierra SST+ 9'/#5
und Scierra SST+ 9'6"/#7, die kostete bisher 245 Euro bzw. 255 Euro bei
uns im Shop und jetzt machen wir euch folgendes Angebot:

*Fliegenrute Scierra SST+ 9'/#5, 3-teilig*
+ Cordura-Transportrohr
+ Atmungsaktives Cap von Scierra (UVP*: 19,00 Euro)
+ Lieferung erfolgt versandkostenfrei!

*Unser Preis**: 159,00 EUR (inklusive MwSt.)*
>Zum Sonderangebot im Shop

und

*Fliegenrute Scierra SST+ 9'6"/#7, 3-teilig*
Aktion: mittlere bis leichte Spitzenaktion
+ Cordura-Transportrohr
+ Atmungsaktives Cap von Scierra (UVP*: 19,00 Euro)
+ Lieferung erfolgt versandkostenfrei!

*Unser Preis**: 169,00 EUR (inklusive MwSt.)*
>Zum Sonderangebot im Shop

** = Alle Sonderangebote solange der Vorrat reicht
* = Unverbindlicher Preis des Herstellers

>Alle Sonderangebote bei efishing.de


----------

